# RIP - Rex Harrison (9.5 years old)



## m.e. (Sep 16, 2008)

[align=left]*March 13, 1999 - September 15, 2008*

:rip:






[/align][align=left]
I took this photo just a few weeks ago. It's not quite the last one I ever took of you, but I think it works. It's just...you, Rex. Always on the go. Always doing your own thing. You knew who you were and what you wanted, and you could be both amazingly smart and incredibly persistent. And of course, you usually got your way. 

[/align][align=left]




[/align][align=left]
 We were wrapped around your tiny bunny paw for almost ten years, Rex. You were king of the household. When Peanut died last year, we worried about you so much. We thought you might not be the same, but there you were, living life to the max as usual. And even on your last day, you seemed to handle things on your own terms. I wish I had known, Rex. One day you were here, you were happy, you were healthy.

[/align][align=left]




[/align][align=left]
 Today you were a quickly fading star, gone before I truly realized what was happening. You've left a bunny-shaped hole in all of our hearts, Mr. Man, and you know, the cats just aren't going to know what to do with themselves now that you're gone. Who will chase them out of your bed? Who will they stalk at three in the morning?

 Who will be our bunny king?

[/align][align=left]




[/align][align=left]
 Goodbye, Rex. This room is a lonelier place without you, but you and Peanut are together now, and forever. We love you both so much.

 Love,

 your family

[/align][align=left]





:rainbow: :bunnyangel: :bunnyangel: :rainbow:
[/align]


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm more sorry than I can say.  I always enjoy reading your personal blog and the updates about Rex were my favourite.

Rest well Rex Harrison, you had such a great long bunny life with a wonderful loving family.


----------



## Becca (Sep 16, 2008)

Awwh Thats a great tribute - Your Rex was the same age as my Nibbles. It's a great age to be he lived an amazing life.

You were a great bunny mum to him!

He loved you very much.

Binky Free With My Nibbles Rex 

RIP

ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 16, 2008)

:bigtears:
Oh Emily, this has broken my heart. You know how much I loved Peanut and Rex - perhaps because they loved each other as much as Pernod and Perry did!

Rex was such a gentleman when Peanut had head tilt - he took such good care of her. And he was such a beautiful boy. I am so going to miss him, and hearing about him.

I am so very sorry 

God Bless, Rex. Go be with Peanut, the love of your life. We will never forget you.

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 16, 2008)

[align=center]:rainbow:
What a long and wonderful life he had. Binky free, Rex, and take care of Peanut up there.
[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 16, 2008)

:bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears:


----------



## Evey (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm incredibly sorry for your loss It sounds like Rex has had an amazing life with you.

-Kathy


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Binky Free Rex. :bigtears:

The forum won't be the same with you gone. We will miss your stories and pictures of you.

You and Peanut were stars here, and now you can forever unite with Peanut at Rainbow Bridge.

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## Haley (Sep 16, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute, Emily. You've got me all in tears here remembering yourhandsome boy and his beautiful girl. I loved seeing those pictures of him and Peanut- the way he would prop her up and how he was always by her side. 

Rex was one of my first forum favorites when I joined. I remember you had this picture of him in your avatar and it was a close up of his face- so dark and velvety- always so regal. 

I cant believe both of your beautiful babies are gone. But I know they are in a better place and I know they are together again. 

We're here for you if you need us. I cant imagine how painful this is for you.

The forum lost a very special bunny. I think we allfelt like we knewRex and always loved your updates and beautiful pictures.

Rest in peace sweet boy. You are so missed.


----------



## vivibee (Sep 16, 2008)

:bigtears::bigtears::bigtears:Emily you are very strong. 

Binky free Rex and Peanut. :magicwand:


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 17, 2008)

What a wonderfully long life he had!! ..

just long enough to make his passing harder 
He will be missed but he will never be forgotten ...

Binky free Rex:runningrabbit:You are a very special guy !!!!!!
Maureen


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 17, 2008)

Emily, I am so sorry for your loss of Rex.:hug: He's so beautiful.

RIP, Rex:rainbow:

I pray that you find peace, I know how hard it is.

We love you Rex!ink iris:


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## m.e. (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you so much, Becca. It's *beautiful :in tears:*


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Sep 17, 2008)

*hugs* sorry Emily. You had me crying all over again from reading this.


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Thank you so much, Becca. It's *beautiful :in tears:*


Rex is beautiful


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Emily, it is with a heavy heart that I write this note to you with. Jan (Luvabun) wrote me to tell me this terriblysad news. 

Rex will always be known to me as one of thethe best looking blackrabbits I've ever seen. I always loved how comfortable he looked in all of his pictures. It was so obvious that he had the best of everything. The pictures of him revealed so clearly how pampered heand Peanut were. He never looked like he experienced any stress or worry in his life whatsoever. 

I was worried about him after Peanut left, but I knew that you'd go to the ends of the earth to make sure his every wish was met before he even thought of it. I don't often see black rexs, so he was extra special that way and in so many other countless ways. What a personality he had.

My heart goes out to you, Emily. His long life is a tribute to your extraordinary care and love. It breaks my heart knowing the extreme grief you're going through right now. In your quiet moments, you'll feel his love. In other rabbits and through people, he'll communicate with you. Only our bodies die, love does not. I know that in time, you'll feel the tremendous amount of love that Peanut and Rex have for you still. You won't be alone, Emily. They'll always watch over you. You were everything to Rex and Peanut - and you remain very much in their hearts as they reconnect with each other in spirit form. They'll never be far from you. You are the only mother they remember and rest assured, they will keep tabs on you. 

I'm so very sorry. Knowing how deeply you love them, I can identify with how deep your pain is. You provided them with a wonderful home. Bless your heart for that. They are lucky to have you as their mom and they know it. 

Please, be gentle with yourself during this extremely difficult severing. Again, I will think of you often in the coming weeks. 

With Love and Deep Sadness,

Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Sep 19, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

binky free Rex...

ray::rainbow:


----------



## m.e. (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks, everyone :group:This forum is truly such a wonderful place. It's been over four years since I joined and I know that I became a better rabbit owner because of my time here. I probably won't be around much anymore, if at all. I just wanted you all to now how much I have deeply appreciated your advice, friendship and encouragement.

My sister drew this for me asa Christmas gift, shortly after Peanut's death. It's even more poignant now:







:heartbeat:


----------

